# ames p.s. box n coupler



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ames remanufactured steering boxes to install on a '64-'66 car they say require a '67-'76 steering coupler part #S129. why is that? I know the early boxes have a "torsion bar"at the end of the input shaft that when mounted goes through the steering coupler. is that why or another reason?:suspicious:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I have been trying to figure that out myself, I can see why it would be different for PS but A/C?
My car is a 67 and I have that rag joint on my list and it calls for the same part#...I think.
I am going to call them to confirm.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

seems hard to find info on p.s. boxes. my guess is the boxes ames sells have a 13/16 input shaft instead of 3/4 ? so im assuming '64-'66 are 3/4 ? ames gives no explanation in the footnote about why you have to use the later coupler on a '64-'66 car.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I think it may have something to do with the pins so you don't lose steering if the rag joint fails and the '67 was the safety improvement over the earlier style.
It may also have to do with the energy absorbing system that came out at that time.
I can't find any close up pictures of the earlier style or any info on this online so I am just spitballin' here.
I have mine out now and it looks like the S129 in the picture and also by application so I am going to order it.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

is your input shaft 13/16 or 3/4 ? just curious.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Gonna agree with goat roper. The newer coupler will shear, the old one will not. The reproduction guys probably don't want that type of responsibility...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

rickm said:


> is your input shaft 13/16 or 3/4 ? just curious.


I don't know, I will measure it tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Shaft is 13/16ths.


----------

